# Tinfoil Barb



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone here an owner of a tinfoil barb? 
A lfs is selling some med. sized ones and they are amazing looking fish. I'm curious as to the albino strain. They have 6 inch albino pair for sale for much much cheaper then the natural ones. Is there a reason they might be cheaper?

I really know the basics about the tinfoil, nothing much else. Anyone wanna shed some light on the albino tinfoil barb for me (and anyone else who might come across this thread)

btw....anyone know how these barbs would hold up in a semi aggressive cichlid tank? (subadult jack demps x1, adult convict x1 75 gallons)


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Well idk if its to late or not but im giving it a go anyway lol.

When I do orders for fish the Albinos are much cheaper most of the time, deppending on the fish. Ive asked that same question a while back, what ive been told is that the Albino strain can make the fish weak. But as far as the albino tb go, we sell more normal ones and the albino ones are not a big seller so we can get them cheaper.

As far as keeping them with your jack and convict, I dont see it being a huge deal. Ive had a tinfoil with my old jacks in an 85 (i can try and dig some pictures up). The tbs can be fin nippers though, my buddy had to give his barb up cuz it bit off all the fins of his green terror.

They do get pretty large though so keep that in mind, the do say keeping them in a small school is best of about 3.

(typed this out on my phone so sorry for any errors)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cool, good advice. i am forgoing the barbs for now but they are a nice fish. glad i asked i learned something today


----------

